# Xorg, glxgears - słabe wyniki.

## danrok^

Mam problem z xorg-x11 i wynikami z glxgears - są raczej bardzo niskie.

Dane:

xorg-x11: 6.8.0 z ~x86

kernel: ck-sources:  2.6.8.1-r4

karta graficzna: RIVA TNT2 32 MB.

Pi wpisaniu glxgears moje wyniki to około: 

```
--(danrok@robi)=(2|pts/0)=(11:57|11.09.2004)--

($:~)=> glxgears

1233 frames in 5.0 seconds = 246.600 FPS

1288 frames in 5.0 seconds = 257.600 FPS

1280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 256.000 FPS

1292 frames in 5.0 seconds = 258.400 FPS
```

Nie wiem co może być nie tak, wydaje mi się, że wszytsko jest skompilowane dobrze. Oto moje pliki konfiguracyjne:

 Config do kernela.

 Config do xorg.

 Log xorg.

Byłbym wdzięczny za jakąkolwiek pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.

Konrad.

----------

## nelchael

To mozesz usunac:

```
# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "nvidia"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#   VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

```

ponizej i tak masz wpisana swoja karte, wiec to jest niepotrzebne.

Pozatym driver 'nvidia' to sterownik od nVidi, ktory (AFAIR) nie potrzebuje DRI, wiec pozbadz sie DRI z xorg.conf

Popisales fajne opcje dla tej karty, ale i tak:

```
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "no_accel" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "no_dri" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseFastTLS" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" is not used
```

nie sa wykorzystywane  :Wink: 

I jeszcze DRI sypie bledami:

```
Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
```

A wiec: albo DRI i sterownik nv, albo bez DRI i jedziesz na sterowniku od nVidii - nvidia  :Smile: 

EDIT:

literufka  :Wink: 

----------

## danrok^

Dziękuje, ale to i tak nie rozwiązuje problemu. Czyżby z tej karty można było wycisnąć tylko tyle? Może ktoś ma podobną kartę i może pokazać wynik glxgears?

Dzięki jeszcze raz za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.

Konrad.

----------

## nelchael

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> Czyżby z tej karty można było wycisnąć tylko tyle?

 

Pociesze Cie:

```
nelchael@nelchael$ ~$ glxgears 

908 frames in 5.0 seconds = 181.600 FPS

1091 frames in 5.0 seconds = 218.200 FPS

1094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 218.800 FPS

1092 frames in 5.0 seconds = 218.400 FPS

1092 frames in 5.0 seconds = 218.400 FPS

1093 frames in 5.0 seconds = 218.600 FPS

1091 frames in 5.0 seconds = 218.200 FPS

1093 frames in 5.0 seconds = 218.600 FPS

Broken pipe

nelchael@nelchael$ ~$
```

Karta: ATI Radeon Mobility (~7000)

----------

## danrok^

Hm  :Smile:  To ja już nie wiem. Ktoś może ma RIVETNT2, zeby porównać wyniki?

Dzięki za pocieszenie  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

Konrad.

----------

## swami

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> Hm  To ja już nie wiem. Ktoś może ma RIVETNT2, zeby porównać wyniki?
> 
> Dzięki za pocieszenie 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...

 

Ja mam na jednym kompie... Ale mam tam Windows 98  :Wink:  Takze musialbym jakieś slax, czy coś tam wsadzić...

PS: Moje ati_radeon__9000 ma przeszlo 1600 na fglrx i 1200 też przeszło na radeon.

----------

## swami

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> Mam problem z xorg-x11 i wynikami z glxgears - są raczej bardzo niskie.
> 
> Dane:
> 
> xorg-x11: 6.8.0 z ~x86
> ...

 

Popatrzyłem tylko w konfiga do iksa i tak:

1. Parodia.

2. Zatem robisz tak:

```

X -configure

```

A później ręcznie dodajesz modeline za pomocą

```

gtf

```

No i ustalasz rozdzielczość ale to już ręcznie...

Aha, a jak chcesz sobie poklikać, to:

```

xorgcfg

```

na koniec celem ustawienia klawiarury i refresza do monitora...

----------

## nelchael

 *swami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Popatrzyłem tylko w konfiga do iksa i tak:
> 
> 1. Parodia.
> ...

 

Ales Ty brutalny  :Wink:  To tylko zmodyfikowany xorg.conf.example  :Cool:  A co do pozostalych rad: 'X -configure' ustawia juz ModeLine'y

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *swami wrote:*   
> 
> Popatrzyłem tylko w konfiga do iksa i tak:
> 
> 1. Parodia.
> ...

 

a pamietacie :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1374942#1374942

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1014350&highlight=#1014350

 :Smile:  ?

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> a pamietacie :
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1374942#1374942
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1014350&highlight=#1014350
> ...

 

Wtedy jeszcze nie pisywalem na forum .... niezly przekret.

PS. a to 'Ales Ty brutalny' ma wyraznie mordke za soba :  :Wink:  wiec branie tego na powaznie nie jest zalecane ( (TM) Minister Zdrowia, Szczescia i Wszelkiej Pomyslonosci)

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   a pamietacie :
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1374942#1374942
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1014350&highlight=#1014350
> ...

 

hehe , wiem wiem  :Smile:  ja Tylko tak aby przypomniec "te mile czasy"  :Wink: 

nic w tym do Ciebie nelchael  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hehe , wiem wiem  ja Tylko tak aby przypomniec "te mile czasy" 

 

Mile, nie mile... niech nie wracaja  :Smile: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> nic w tym do Ciebie nelchael 

 

Uf.... niewinny  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## maloj

Wracajac do glownego watku:

Mialem podobny problem (nieco ponad 200 fps), zrobilem ten caly automatyczny konfig jak radzil kolega i efektem jest 336 fps. Troche siara, bo nie pamietam jaka mam karte (: Tzn. to jest GeForce, ale nie pamietam czy 64mb czy 128mb.. Co mozna zrobic, zeby jeszcze poprawic efekt?

----------

## Black_hole

Moja Riva TNT2 32MB ma o wiele słabszy wynik  :Rolling Eyes:  *Quote:*   

> 335 frames in 5.0 seconds = 67.000 FPS

 Mam jądro 2.4.26 i procesor Pentium III 450 MHz. Też pewnie mam coś źle skomfigurowane  :Sad: 

----------

## maloj

Sprawdzalem jeszcze te fpsy na slacku (ten sam komp) i bylo nieco ponad tysiac. Probowalem pod gentoo odpalic iksy z takim samym xorg.conf jak pod slackiem, ale bez efektow. Od czego jeszcze moze zalezec ta wydajnosc karty?

----------

## necik

a jaki wynik daje komenda "glxinfo"?

Przez forum przetacza się masa problemów z tym że nie prawidłowo działa akceleracja OpenGL.

Chodzi o to że glxinfo mówi:

```
direct rendering: No
```

a ma być oczywicie Yes.

Sam już kilka dni walczę z mojš konfiguracjš:

ATI Radeon 7200

płyta VIA K7T266

jšdro 2.6 i serwer xorg

----------

## nelchael

 *necik wrote:*   

> a jaki wynik daje komenda "glxinfo"?
> 
> Przez forum przetacza się masa problemów z tym że nie prawidłowo działa akceleracja OpenGL.
> 
> Chodzi o to że glxinfo mówi:
> ...

 

NIE! NIE! i jeszcze raz NIE! Ech... Direct Rendering to DRI - sprzetowa akceleracja (tia..) od X.Org. Jesli ktos ma binarne sterowniki do swojej karty to wywala DRI z xorg.conf bo sie zre ze wszystkim co ma innego vendor'a niz 'X.Org'.

 *necik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sam już kilka dni walczę z mojš konfiguracjš:
> 
> ATI Radeon 7200
> ...

 

Bez urazy, ale: zapomnij o sensownym dzialaniu tej karty na Linuksie. Dlaczego? ATI dostarcza fglrx'y dla radeonow >= 8500 a na DRI jest tak sobie. PS. sam mam Radeona 7000.

EDIT:

moze popelnie jakies hofto dla radeonow < 8500...

----------

## necik

Goršco zachęcam cię do popełnienia tego potrzebnego HOWTO. A przynajmniej napisz jak tego 7000 zmusiłe do działania.

Usiłuję zagrać w AmericasArmy i przez to DRI nie chce mi ruszyć z nazwę to pełnymi obrotami.

Działa jak wpisze "opengl-update x11-org" czy jako tak podobnie, ale wtedy mam za mało fps   :Sad: 

----------

## nelchael

 *necik wrote:*   

> Goršco zachęcam cię do popełnienia tego potrzebnego HOWTO. A przynajmniej napisz jak tego 7000 zmusiłe� do działania.
> 
> Usiłuję zagrać w AmericasArmy i przez to DRI nie chce mi ruszyć z nazwę to pełnymi obrotami.
> 
> Działa jak wpisze "opengl-update x11-org" czy jako� tak podobnie, ale wtedy mam za mało fps  

 

Niestety zapomnij o graniu na tej karcie pod Linuksem (kazdym, nie tylko Gentoo). Jak napisalem: ATI nie udostepnia binarnych sterownikow do radeonow < 8500. Zostaje tylko DRI  :Sad:  Howto zaraz popelnie  :Smile: 

----------

## mkay

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *necik wrote:*   
> 
> Chodzi o to że glxinfo mówi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

jedno drugiemu nie przeczy:

```

<aye@CogES>/tmp: grep 'Load.*dri' /etc/X11/xorg.conf

#    Load       "dri"

<aye@CogES>/tmp: glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

glxinfo pokazuje, ze jest obsluga DRI. niewazne skad, ale wazne ze jest (u jednych bedzie to z modulu xorg'a, u innych z binarnych sterownikow)

----------

## nelchael

 *aye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jedno drugiemu nie przeczy:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tak, tylko proba upchniecia DRI razem z binarnymi sterownikami konczy sie fajerwerkami  :Smile: 

----------

## mkay

 *maloj wrote:*   

> Sprawdzalem jeszcze te fpsy na slacku (ten sam komp) i bylo nieco ponad tysiac. Probowalem pod gentoo odpalic iksy z takim samym xorg.conf jak pod slackiem, ale bez efektow. Od czego jeszcze moze zalezec ta wydajnosc karty?

 

sa rozne czynniki. przede wszystkim kernel i jego konfiguracja - obsluga agp wkompilowana na stale/jako modul (teoretycznie bez roznicy, ale praktycznie rozne ludzie z tym problemy mieli), a moze agp ze sterownikow producenta?

jak wymyslisz cos genialnego, to daj znac, bo ja osobiscie sie juz poddalem (moj gf2 wyciaga ~250klatek;/)

----------

## vArDo

Moj GeForce 4 440 MX Go 64 MB daje takie wyniki (dla porownania - moze ktos ma podobna karte):

```

vardo@vlaptop html $ glxgears

9547 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1909.400 FPS

9925 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1985.000 FPS

9938 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1987.600 FPS

9938 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1987.600 FPS

9962 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1992.400 FPS

9943 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1988.600 FPS

9951 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1990.200 FPS

24051 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4810.200 FPS # tutaj przechodze na inny obszar roboczy 

19777 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3955.400 FPS

28342 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5668.400 FPS

```

Oczywiscie sterowniki NVidii (DRI brak).

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## fallow

moj geforce 2 GTS osiaga srednio ~1700 FPS

Tu jest watek w calosci o wynikach na glxgears i ustawieniach.

Dopisujmy wyniki do niego , w ramach porzadku  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=164741&highlight=glxgears

----------

## skiera

 *danrok^ wrote:*   

> Mam problem z xorg-x11 i wynikami z glxgears - są raczej bardzo niskie. 
> 
> 

 

Czytając ten wątek też postanowiłem sprawdzić wydajność glxgears na moim kompie (GeForce3 Ti 200) i jakże się zdziwiłem, ponieważ wydajnośc miałem na zbliżonym poziomie (250fps). 

Dotychczas używałem najnowszej wersji sterowników ściągniętych ze stronki nvidii.

Zemergowalem wiec najnowsze nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx, opengl-update i teraz 10 razy szybciej kręcą się kółeczka  :Wink:   Hmm...

----------

## vArDo

 *fallow wrote:*   

> Tu jest watek w calosci o wynikach na glxgears i ustawieniach. Dopisujmy wyniki do niego , w ramach porzadku 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=164741&highlight=glxgears

 

Wielkie dzieki za link do tego watku (nie ma to jak dobry moderator  :Very Happy: ). Zaczalem juz podkrecac swoje wyniki (bo cos mi sie wydaja slabe skoro masz na GF2GTS ~1700 a ja na GF4 400 MX i P4 2,8 GHz mam ~1980), ale niestaty padl mi net pod Linem ;/ Mam nadzieje, ze sie z tym uporam, bo nie zdarzylem dociagnac najnowszego nvidia-glx ;/ i opengl-update ;/.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## fallow

hehe  :Smile: 

no problemo Amigo  :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

